# Wann fange ich an mein Kind auf das Fahrrad zu setzen und welches nehm ich am besten



## smipke (12. August 2011)

Wann fange ich an mein Kind auf das Fahrrad zu setzen und welches nehm ich am besten`?


----------



## lordpoldy (12. August 2011)

Mit anderthalb bis zwei aufs Laufrad, und dann ab zirka 3 Jahren aufs bike.... Natürlich ohne stützräder!

Welches bike, egal am Besten mit einem 12" anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (12. August 2011)

Also meiner hat mit 3 angefangen. Davor halt Laufrad so mit 2,5 vom Laufen und Gleichgewicht hätte er auch schon früher gekonnt aber die Beine waren zu kurz 

Mit was? Hängt von der Größe ab... aber schau mal bei Islabikes auf die HP die haben eine gute Größentabelle und nette Bikes.

Lies Dich mal in den Islabikes allgemein Fred ein ...


----------



## kon (12. August 2011)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Welches bike, egal am Besten mit einem 12" anfangen



Laufräder gibt es auch schon ab 10". Für meinen wäre ein 12"er am Anfang zu groß gewesen. Das musst du im Laden einfach mal testen.

Die kleinsten Bikes fangen soweit ich weiß ab 12" an.


----------



## smipke (12. August 2011)

Meiner ist jetzt auch 2,5 und Laufrad hat er vor zwei Wochen bekommen. Das geht ganz gut - jetzt muss nur noch die Ausdauer reichen.

Und vor allem meine Bedenken wegen des hörens "Mein Sohn pass auf, da kommt ein Auto" und so.

Islabikes schau ich mir gern an! Danke für den Tip


----------



## smipke (12. August 2011)

Und habt ihr eure an die Stange hinten genommen?


----------



## lordpoldy (12. August 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> Davor halt Laufrad so mit 2,5 vom Laufen und Gleichgewicht hätte er auch schon früher gekonnt aber die Beine waren zu kurz
> .



Ein Gescheites Laufrad vorrausgesetzt, wir hatten erst ein von Toys"r"us und sind dann auf ein Speci gewechselt, Puky macht auch welche mit Tiefem einstieg und niedrigem Rahmen.
Darauf achten das der Rahmen niedrig ist und dann bekommt das Kind schon das Gefühl vom fahren ohne Stützräder......
Unserer Kurzen habe ich erst gar nicht die Stützräder montiert


----------



## lordpoldy (12. August 2011)

smipke schrieb:


> Und habt ihr eure an die Stange hinten genommen?



Meinst du sowas wie die Trailgator Stange..... ja da hatten wir unsere für Länger touren dran. Kannste bei meinen Fotos sehen


----------



## smipke (12. August 2011)

war das gut mit der Stange - die würde ich dann nämlich gleich mitordern beim Fahrradkauf.

wie haben sich deine kids gefühlt?


----------



## sarnu (12. August 2011)

Eigentlich wurde das Wesentliche schon gesagt, hier noch mein Senf:
Meine beiden Grossen haben jeweils mit exakt zwei Jahren auf einem PUKY Laufrad LR M angefangen, meine Älteste ist dann mit vier auf ein Puky 12"-Fahrrad umgestiegen (hat sich nicht früher getraut), mein Sohn mit genau drei auf ein Islabike cnoc 14".

Letzteres ist absolut zu empfehlen (gute Geometrie, kindgerechte wirksame Bremsen, keine Rücktrittbremse). Und es ist eine wahre Augenweide den Kerl mit seinem Fahrrad rumflitzen zu sehen.
Nebenbei bemerkt: auskragende Visiere an den Helmen (wie bei [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Giro-Kinder-Fahrrad-Helm-50-57cm-200038001/dp/B0030L9ISQ/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1313149727&sr=8-11"]Giro Kinder Fahrrad-Helm FLURRY 10: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame] zu sehen) haben schon manche Nase und Zahn gerettet.


----------



## Pan Tau (12. August 2011)

smipke schrieb:


> Wann fange ich an mein Kind auf das Fahrrad zu setzen und welches nehm ich am besten`?



Meine drei Bruchpiloten haben alle mit bzw. auf einem Like-a-Bike Laufrad begonnen - alle im Alter von ungefähr zwei Jahren.

Mit drei Jahren sind sie dann auf 12" bzw. 14" Bikes ohne Stutzräder umgestiegen.

Je nach Budget würde ich beim ersten Bike in einem 2nd Hand/Bike Laden vorbeischauen und beim Umstieg auf ein 16", 18" oder 20" Bike dann einen qualitativ hochwertigen Drahtesel mit Tuningpotential beschaffen - Anregungen findest Du in diesem Unterforum in Hülle und Fülle 

Ach ja, ohne Helm war auch auf dem Laufrad bei uns nie eine Option!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (12. August 2011)

Wenn du weiter so fährst, vielleicht lieber nicht?

Ansonsten die Kids entscheiden lassen...immer diese Eltern, die alles versuchen, um ihre Hobbies zu denen der Kids zu machen (ja, ich hab auch Kids und freu mich, wenn die biken, aber wenn die lieber klöppeln oder skaten oder sonstwas ist auch in Ordnung).


----------



## Floh (16. August 2011)

Ich habe für meinen 2,5 jährigen derzeit ein Holzlaufrad (nicht von kokua, aber genauso gut verarbeitet). Wichtig ist dabei daß der Lenkeinschlag nicht zu groß ist, das verringert die Sturzgefahr durch allzu heftiges Drehen am Lenker - außerdem lernen sie dann gleich daß ein Fahrrad durch Schräglage um die Kurve geht und nicht durch "Lenken".
Dann steht ein gebrauchtes BMW Kidsbike im Keller für später, das habe ich bei ebay für 80 Euro geschossen. Das Tolle daran ist, daß es erst als Laufrad geht aber dicke Schwalbe Big Apple drauf hat, und später kann man eine Kette und Kurbel montieren. Und das gesamte Oberrohr und der Lenker sind gepolstert. Mein Favorit! Obwohl ich das Likeabike Jumper auch toll finde.


----------



## zaskar76 (16. August 2011)

Puky Wutsch mochte mochte unserer Kurzer wirklich sehr. Dann hat er sehr lange, bis kurz vorm 4. Geburtstag, überhaupt kein interesse mehr gezeigt an Lauf/Fahrrädern als das Wutsch zu klein wurde. Immer und immer wieder versucht mit verschiedenen Lauf/Fahrrädern/Dreirädern. Dann war auf einmal das interesse da, 2 Wochen Laufrad EXTREM und jeden Tag, dann 16" Isla gerade noch pünktlich zum vierten Geburtstag gekommen und nach ner Stunde nebenher laufen konnte er gut Fahren, am nächsten Tag hat auch das anfahren und bremsen geklappt. Dafür hat sich damit schon nen Monat später mehrere Treppenstufen runter gestürzt und es gingen auch recht schnell 15-20Kilometertouren. Jetzt, kurz vorm fünften Geburtstag, gehts auch problemlos und nur auf eigenen Wunsch 17km zur Oma hin und 1-2 Stunden später wieder zurück per Rad.

Man kann das Interesse nicht erzwingen und ich würde auch erst dann richtig investieren wenn es da ist, vorher eher mit billigem Gerümpel aus der Nachbarschaft/Kindergarten immer mal wieder probieren.


----------



## walo (16. August 2011)

junior hat auch mit 1 1/2 angefangen. nun isser knapp 3 1/2 und es wird zeit für was richtiges. leider sind die kindervelos, fürs gelände, meiner meinung nach viel zu schwer. deswegen soll er, wenns für ihn passt, auch weiterhin das laufrad benutzen können. papa hat ja schliesslich auch mehrere bikes ;-)


----------



## Floh (16. August 2011)

@walo: Coole Action-Fotos!


----------



## elmono (23. April 2012)

Ich buddel einfach mal den alten Thread aus:

Unser Sohn fährt wird im Juli 3 und fährt jetzt schon fast ein Jahr 12" Laufrad. Mittlerweile mit der Sattelstütze schon recht weit draußen, da er für sein Alter recht groß ist.
Beim Händler saß er auch schon mal auf einem 12" Specialized Hotrock Fahrrad, und das passte ebenfalls prima.

Jetzt überlegen wir halt: Zum 3. schon mal ein 12" Bike schenken (welches?), oder lieber etwas warten bis 16" passt? Rauswachsen wird er ja aber eh aus jedem Rad recht schnell...

Gibt es Erfahrungswerte ab welcher Körpergröße welche Radgröße passt? Und kann man z.B. bei dem Hotrock noch eine Handbremse nachrüsten? Oder gibts leichte Alternativen zu Specialized, wo Isla ja scheinbar nicht mehr liefert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (23. April 2012)

Weil Isla nicht mehr liefert hab ich für einen Kumpel die S'Cool Bikes rausgesucht...sehen ganz gut aus und sind auch einigermaßen leicht. Ob die Bremse an die vom Isla rankommt (mene Kleine hat schon aus Versehen den ein oder anderen Stoppie hingelegt *g*), weiss ich nicht. Mess mal die Schrittlänge, die taugt bei den Islabikes ganz gut zum vergleichen.


----------



## Diman (23. April 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Oder gibts leichte Alternativen zu Specialized, wo Isla ja scheinbar nicht mehr liefert?


Orbea Grow 1 scheint interessant zu sein. Die Frage ist wer sich traut das Rad zu testen.


----------



## trifi70 (23. April 2012)

Unsere Kurze wird bald 3, hat seit nem halben Jahr nen Merida 612 (habe hier im Kinderradforum nen Thread dazu drin) und das passt im Moment gut, aber sicher nicht mehr ewig lange. Da Isla nicht mehr liefert, habe ich schon mal alternativ Kokua 16" angeschaut, recht leicht bei verträglichem Preis. Weihnachten, spätestens nächstes Frühjahr wirds wohl soweit sein. Insofern schau mal, ob Du was mit 14 oder 16" bekommst was passend ist.


----------



## elmono (23. April 2012)

Danke für die Vorschläge. Das Orbea finde ich interessant, auch das LiketoBike.

Das S'Cool ist mir fast schon zu "classic" mit Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen. Der Kurze will ja schließlich immer Mountainbike im Wald fahren. (O Ton )

Werde dann mal eher in Richtung 16" gucken, und kurz vorm Geburtstag mal probesitzen lassen.


----------



## kon (23. April 2012)

Hat jemand den Längs-Verstell-Mechanismus des Orbea schon mal live gesehen. Ist der vernünftig gemacht? Stabil?


----------



## kon (23. April 2012)

Gibt es bei den Orbea Kids-Bikes keine Gewichtsangaben, oder finde ich die nur nicht auf der HP?


----------



## morph027 (23. April 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Das S'Cool ist mir fast schon zu "classic" mit Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen. Der Kurze will ja schließlich immer Mountainbike im Wald fahren. (O Ton )



Kann man ja abbauen...hab auch hier am Islabike erst mal andere Reifen aufgezogen


----------



## trifi70 (23. April 2012)

kon schrieb:


> Gibt es bei den Orbea Kids-Bikes keine Gewichtsangaben, oder finde ich die nur nicht auf der HP?


Hat letztens jemand gepostet.


----------



## kon (23. April 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Hat letztens jemand gepostet.



Danke schön


----------



## Cyborg (23. April 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Danke für die Vorschläge. Das Orbea finde ich interessant, auch das LiketoBike.


Die Tretlagerhöhe geht bei Kokua 16 schon mal in die Richtung LikeToBMX.








morph027 schrieb:


> Kann man ja abbauen...hab auch hier am Islabike erst mal andere Reifen aufgezogen


10 kg Gewicht und XXXXXLite in Namen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (23. April 2012)

Das mit den Lieferschwierigkeiten bei Isla sollte sich zum Sommer aber auch wieder legen, wer also nicht sofort ein Rad braucht kann ja einfach warten.
Unser lütter ist mit seinem Cnoc 14 auf jeden fall sehr zufrieden (habe gerade noch rechtzeitig vor Ostern bestellt).

Greetz Daniel


----------



## morph027 (24. April 2012)

Cyborg schrieb:


> 10 kg Gewicht und XXXXXLite in Namen.



Naja...gegen ein Stahl-Puky haben sie damit wohl recht 

Die Islabikes sind auch nicht wahnsinnig viel leichter. Aber eben nicht so sackschwer wie andere Teile.

Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Cnoc und würde das auch immer wieder kaufen (bzw. wird dann wohl die nächste Größe anstehen *g*).


----------



## Cyborg (24. April 2012)

2 Kilo weniger sind schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## madre (3. Mai 2012)

Meiner hat mit 3 sein 16 Zoll bekommen aber da er mitten im Winter Geburtstag hat ist er dann mit 3 1/4 mit dem 16 Zoll losgedüst. Da er vorher auch viel Laufrad gefahren ist war das gleichewicht kein Problem . 
Das geht dann ultra fix. Er ist aber auch relativ groß so das ihm 16 zoll schon gut gepasst hat.


----------

